# Diagrama de stereo de auto Sony DSX-A30



## campo30 (Sep 18, 2014)

Tengo un stereo de auto marca Sony modelo DSX-A30, el mismo que tiene volado el integrado de potencia y necesito saber que tipo de integrado es, ya que el mismo esta destruido.


----------



## Dls (Sep 18, 2014)

esta enegrecido? pon una imagen


----------



## capitanp (Sep 18, 2014)

se le volo un cacho


----------



## fausto garcia (Sep 19, 2014)

Saludos compañeros

Si en integrado que se te daño tiene 37 pines, estoy un 99.99% seguro que es el *TDF8556AJ.* Este tiene las funciones de regulador y amplificador, te dejo una imagen de un esquemático que utiliza este integrado. Espero te sirva 






** Subiría todo el *pdf* pero mi internet es muy limitado, tal vez por la noche lo pueda subir**

Aquí les dejo el manual de servicio para el autoestereo *sony dsx-ms60* pero puede servir como referencia para otros modelos.


----------

